# Residence Visa will be expiring - Will I be allowed to enter UAE?



## GabriellaM (Aug 21, 2015)

*Residence Visa will be expiring - Will I be allowed to enter UAE after vacation?*

Good day All! 

I'm under a freezone residence visa here in Dubai. I'm planning to go back to my home country for a quick vacation this November. However, my residence visa will be expiring on January 2016.

Will I be stopped from entering UAE? 

Appreciate your help.

Cheers!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Of course not. As long as you come back before your visa expires.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

There is no requirement to have a valid visa beyond the date of return as is the case with passports. 
If you have a visa rhat expires on January 10 you may board a plane and re enter the UAE on January 9. 
Passports on the other hand need to be valid for 3-6 months beyond date of return and this is usually enforced by the airline who can deny boarding a passenger in possession of a passport that although valid, expires too soon after the trip.


----------



## adi.karri (Nov 4, 2017)

Good day all,

my visa is going to expire on november 7th 2017. but i have to travel india on emergency basis.
can i come back after expiring my visa.company will renew the visa after coming back. is there will be any problem?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

But once the application process has started again for your new Visa, do not try and leave or re-enter the country. You might get out but certainly will not get in as a tourist if your application is in process.


----------



## noorwilco (Feb 21, 2018)

*residence uae visa near to expire*

hy every one
problem: my family have uae residence visa with departure date from uae is 04 sep-2017 and they are comming on 1st march-2018. its total days 178(they stay out side the uae). according to uae law its total days are 180 i think. can any body tell me regarding this? is that possible to enter in sharjah air port on 1st march as its very near to visa expirey date about 2 days remaining.


----------



## noorwilco (Feb 21, 2018)

Urgently required reply


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

noorwilco said:


> Urgently required reply


Well, this is not an urgent helpdesk.

If it is truly 178 days (count both the departure and arrival day as one day each), then looks fine. You should count again, and also make sure you do your own research.


----------



## noorwilco (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks sir... including departure day and arrival day then it is total 179 days.. should I change my tickets?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

noorwilco said:


> Thanks sir... including departure day and arrival day then it is total 179 days.. should I change my tickets?


Not if you can count properly!


----------



## noorwilco (Feb 21, 2018)

thanks Stevesolar for your reply..

any body have experience like that?


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

According to a date calculator, if they exited 4 September 2017 they have until 3rd March 2018. So 1st March should be fine according to the online calculator. But when in doubt, push back tickets a few days earlier.


----------

